# Avast 5.889 (www.edudel.nic.in)



## paroh (Jan 21, 2011)

Free version Avast 5.889 blocking DelE Directorate of Education

(Malicious url blocked)

Can any one please confirm as there is no problem day before?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2011)

total 39 threats detected & majority in icons & files.


----------



## paroh (Jan 21, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> total 39 threats detected & majority in icons & files.



How do u know there are 39 threats?


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 21, 2011)

i on the other hand think the site to be quite harmless


*edudel.nic.in | McAfee SiteAdvisor Software ? Website Safety Ratings and Secure Search
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner
VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner
*

i think it may be a false positive from Avast
Even the Avira webguard scanner didn't pick up anything
one more reason why i use Avira over Avast in spite of the latter having much cooler sounding features


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

paroh said:


> How do u know there are 39 threats?



the floating msg & the web shield shows there to be 39-40 threats (all are images BTW). i even opened another side lick where 2 more virus warnings came up.


----------



## paroh (Jan 22, 2011)

@Sam.Shab can u please explain in detail?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

i opened the site you provided. even before anything can load, Avast started showing malware warning. total of 39 msg were shown (theres its mentioned some 39/39). & only 1 pic appeared. rest all failed to open as Avast blocked them. i opened a side link with some chart but no pic, still avast blocked 2 files from loading.


----------



## paroh (Jan 23, 2011)

@Sam.Shab thanks for the info.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

use mcaffe site advisor(hope I spelled it right)

maybe false positive


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 23, 2011)

Guys before jumping in and declaring the site infected
please follow the link i have provided to Virustotal and McAfee URL test results(in my previous post)
They both show the site to be quite harmless
Virustotal shows only Avast and GData detecting threats
it is quite safe to assume that Avast in this case reported a false positive


----------



## paroh (Jan 23, 2011)

As the site is government educational site and all of u know that hacker always trying to hack the gov. site.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Gdata uses Avast engine. so its bound to detect same threats as Avast. maybe someone can post about it on their Forum. once Avast detected Age of Empires execution file as virus. a complain at their forum solved it with an update. so why not give a try?

Edit: BTW i myself can post it there if someone wants. i am already registered there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

^ what is forum link? They actually work on feedback? nice!

btw they got a thread dedicated for troubleshooting/feedback or you have to make new thread everytime?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

avast forum? 

i am not sure but i posted that i was unable to play AOE as Avast quarantined the launch file each time i tried to run it. after around 10days the problem was solved with a database update. maybe they marked the file as false positive in their database so it won't be mistaken for a virus again.

i just posted in one of their sticky threads. forgotten as it was a yr back or maybe two.


----------



## paroh (Feb 25, 2011)

yes it is a false alarm i updated to avast free version 6 and updated the virus definition and now it is working perfectly.


----------

